

The Crystal Programming Language - albertzeyer
http://crystal-lang.org/

======
jared314
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6342609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6342609)

------
babby
Why go whitespace sensitive then actually choose to keep an "end" statement?

~~~
zeckalpha
To enforce a consistent indent style?

------
lukeholder
Name clash with SAP's Crystal Reports sucks. Crystal Reports has it's own
basic variant for report scripting.

~~~
z92
Crystal Reports is never called "Crystal". It's always "Crystal Reports".

